

How the New York Times Interactive team uses Huginn agents - ASquare
https://source.opennews.org/en-US/articles/open-source-bot-factory/?utm_source=HackerNews&utm_medium=Anuj+Adhiya&utm_campaign=Anuj+Adhiya

======
ASquare
Related:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7585605](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7585605)

